# OBT sling care?



## RomanBuck (Jan 29, 2015)

How do you keep your OBT slings thriving and healthy?


----------



## assidreemz (Jan 29, 2015)

Bro,
Do you even search function?

That being said, they are kept as any terestrial sling.
Water dish, hide, slightly moist but more towards dry substrate.
Only extra thing you may want to include is some anchor points as some specimen tend to web more than others .

This is coming from my 6 months on the board... And the 4 minute search I did before typing this

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 29, 2015)

You feed them and give them water.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 29, 2015)

Obts are hardy and versatile...they will thrive in conditions ranging from arid to humid..
Its a no brainer species which is why they are so popular...well that and they breed like roaches,are pretty and cheap.
Slings do best when kept on a moist sub at about an inch and a half start keeping the sub dry..offer a hide or piece of bark for anchor points and a water dish.. Substrate should be deep enough that the t can burrow if it wants...

I won't cover temperament,toxicity and experience level as many people have offered you there opinions on this matter in multiple threads that you have been involved in pertaining to this species.

---------- Post added 01-30-2015 at 12:24 AM ----------

I'm honestly a little surprised you don't have a better handle on there care. I was just browsing a thread you started when you received those 8 g.rosea and 8 obts slings.There were something like 54 posts containing some really good care tips, on that species..
 But anyway how are those little buggers doing?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## assidreemz (Jan 30, 2015)

14pokies, the sloth of the layman should never cease to surprise.
Smdh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 30, 2015)

So you own a bunch of OBT but don't know how to care for them? I'll keep my eye out on the bite reports.

Pretty irresponsible of you, but it happens a lot. People jumping in without doing any research there selfs because they expect the board to spoon feed information.

You've been on the boards since Oct 2014 you must have seen at least 200 threads between then and now asking for OBT care tips.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 30, 2015)

Curious jay said:


> You've been on the boards since Oct 2014 you must have seen at least 200 threads between then and now asking for OBT care tips.



And dozens of threads warning beginners not to get OBT's until they have some experience under their belt.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vancwa (Jan 30, 2015)

feed them neighborhood children

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 30, 2015)

Obt's are a fairly easy T to take care of, you can house them in "critter keepers" like the ones you find at chain petstores and with some cocofiber substrate you'll be good to go!  Good luck with those guys, I'd say the only real challenge would be when you're trying to rehome them. I love my OBT's, I have 2 that were also a gift from a friend of mine, I never wanted to own some but once I started caring for them I don't regret it one bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angel Minkov (Jan 30, 2015)

Refer to my signature for OBT temperament. Dry sub, water dish, anchor points for webbing, 20'' tweezers and considering even that wont be enough - ATTENTION AND RESPECT. Even the slightest flinch can make you regret you have Ts. 

Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Jan 31, 2015)

Be mindful. My little 3/4" OBT sling bolted right out of the deli cup once. I suggest making sure they have a little more room than other slings to build a hide or web one for themselves.

Mine were essentially treating their deli cups AS their hides. So upon (like a true moron),opening ome of the lids all the way one time... It immediately bolted out in fear and ran under my bed. Luckily I have catch cups EVERYWHERE.

Make sure you only open any lid/cover just enough to drop the food in. I now never feed them outside the bathtub or "check" on them.

My adult is much easier to deal with actually as she made a dirt mound tunnel in front of her pre made hide. I can plug up the entrance and do maintenance. She's happier to stay in there anyways.

One of my slings has regenerated 3 legs now. They're tough.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RomanBuck (Jan 31, 2015)

14pokies said:


> Obts are hardy and versatile...they will thrive in conditions ranging from arid to humid..
> Its a no brainer species which is why they are so popular...well that and they breed like roaches,are pretty and cheap.
> Slings do best when kept on a moist sub at about an inch and a half start keeping the sub dry..offer a hide or piece of bark for anchor points and a water dish.. Substrate should be deep enough that the t can burrow if it wants...
> 
> ...


 I received 4 rosea and 4 OBTs and one of each died during shipping. 



Curious jay said:


> So you own a bunch of OBT but don't know how to care for them? I'll keep my eye out on the bite reports.
> 
> Pretty irresponsible of you, but it happens a lot. People jumping in without doing any research there selfs because they expect the board to spoon feed information.
> 
> You've been on the boards since Oct 2014 you must have seen at least 200 threads between then and now asking for OBT care tips.


 I know what I need to do I just don't want them to dry out... 



Poec54 said:


> And dozens of threads warning beginners not to get OBT's until they have some experience under their belt.


 My OBTs were incredibly easy to rehouse and always retreat to their burrows when I check on them. I already know their toxicity and speed as one did run up my tweezers  I always open their deli cup inside a 1 gallon ice cream bucket lined with Vaseline AND I ALWAYS have a catch cup ready. Thanks for the tips and everything .

---------- Post added 01-31-2015 at 05:55 PM ----------

OBTs are nothing to play with for sure and I will always respect them and I do with every animal. What size deli cup would be decent for 2I OBTs? Wanna make sure they will be alright in what I have them in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 31, 2015)

I wouldn't use Vaseline personally( your origins as a roach keeper are shining through.Lol!)I have thought about it though..Back in the day if I was working with a T I thought was going to bolt I would rehouse it in the bathtub.. I would spray the sides and the rim of the tub with room temp water from a spray bottle ,the fine mist it creates was usually enough to make the T loose grip and slide back to the bottom so I could coral it into a catch cup...
Now a days I use ts tendency to bolt as an advantage I rehouse on a large table and try to walk it into the new enclosure,using a prod.It doesn't always work and they tend to run onto the table and I put a catch cup over them and transfer them that way...
Trying to get your cup over them in there enclosure is in most cases useless.
In time you will get used to there speed...
As for the rosea exercise extreme caution!!! prolonged contact with this species has been linked to loss of appetite for months on end, chronic lethargy and frequent sudden onset periods of restlessness! Its true man I'm not lying! Lol!


----------



## Spaceblues (Jan 31, 2015)

14pokies said:


> I rehouse on a large table and try to walk it into the new enclosure,using a prod.It doesn't always work and they tend to run onto the table and I put a catch cup over them and transfer them that way...
> !


I've been using our large table as well. My wife uses all sorts of witchy brews in the bathtub and I'm not sure I want my T crawling on that residue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skippydude (Jan 31, 2015)

RomanBuck said:


> What size deli cup would be decent for 2I OBTs?


I use 4oz deli cups for my 2i OBT slings, you'll want to go with 16oz or even 32oz by the time they are 5i-6i


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 31, 2015)

Spaceblues said:


> My wife uses all sorts of witchy brews in the bathtub and I'm not sure I want my T crawling on that residue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont blame you i would be afraid her potions would turn it into a frog or something? Lol! Or worse!!!! Rosy O'Donnell!!!!! Ewwww!


----------



## RomanBuck (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes my roach origins really shine with Vaseline LOL I figured since it's so small it wouldn't matter as much so I put it's container in a larger container for rehousing. I will be using the bathtub as it gets larger though. Not sure how i feel about using a big table though lol.


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 31, 2015)

Everything a tarantula steps in winds up in it's mouth when they groom.  Don't get Vaseline near them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RomanBuck (Jan 31, 2015)

So it's quite bad for them... I will not have them near it again  thanks for the warning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 31, 2015)

RomanBuck said:


> So it's quite bad for them... I will not have them near it again  thanks for the warning.


Well, you eat a mouthful and tell us how you feel a few hours later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spaceblues (Jan 31, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Well, you eat a mouthful and tell us how you feel a few hours later.


Just did. Will update in three hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 31, 2015)

Spaceblues said:


> Just did. Will update in three hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too I can whistle much better now!

Poec is right though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RomanBuck (Jan 31, 2015)

Does anyone have avics or other arboreals they are willing to trade? I have been trying to find some but haven't had any luck...


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 31, 2015)

RomanBuck said:


> Does anyone have avics or other arboreals they are willing to trade? I have been trying to find some but haven't had any luck...


They have a narrow range of acceptable conditions, and you have two of the hardiest species, which you're still learning how to care for, one of which is an advanced species which could be a big problem for you in a few months.

For the sake of the spiders, please don't get any Avics before you raise some terrestrials to adults.  We don't need any more 'My Dead Avic' threads.  You need to slow down and master what you have before taking on more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RomanBuck (Jan 31, 2015)

It's actually for a friend of mine... Trying to help him get his collection back. He's been breeding and raising tarantulas for a decade or so but moved to a place that wouldn't allow them and now he is able to have them.


----------



## RomanBuck (Feb 2, 2015)

So you mentioned that if I hold my rosea to often, it will start to become lethargic.... Could shipping also do this to tarantulas? One of my rosea is pacing it's cup whenever it gets disturbed.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 2, 2015)

RomanBuck said:


> So you mentioned that if I hold my rosea to often, it will start to become lethargic.... Could shipping also do this to tarantulas? One of my rosea is pacing it's cup whenever it gets disturbed.


This was said entirely in jest.   ENTIRELY

As for the rosea pacing when disturbed, I'd recommend simply not disturbing it.:wink:  Its just normal behavior, especially for a t without a burrow or hide.


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 2, 2015)

RomanBuck said:


> It's actually for a friend of mine... Trying to help him get his collection back. He's been breeding and raising tarantulas for a decade or so but moved to a place that wouldn't allow them and now he is able to have them.


A) This is not the classifieds section. You should really take the time to understand how an internet forum works, and how to navigate it.

B) This whole situation sounds fishy. You're wanting to buy all of these tarantulas for a friend (whom I'm betting has the same first and last time as you, as well as the same D.O.B. and lives in the same location). What is preventing him from acquiring these tarantulas himself?

C) I'm not giving you my tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RomanBuck (Feb 2, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> A) This is not the classifieds section. You should really take the time to understand how an internet forum works, and how to navigate it.
> 
> B) This whole situation sounds fishy. You're wanting to buy all of these tarantulas for a friend (whom I'm betting has the same first and last time as you, as well as the same D.O.B. and lives in the same location). What is preventing him from acquiring these tarantulas himself?
> 
> C) I'm not giving you my tarantulas.


 Actually he has more than a decade of experience, doesn't have the same DOB and he lives 45 mins away from me but I mean, believe what you would like  the one thing that is stopping him from buying tarantulas is financial and I figured it would be a good birthday present  so please, keep it to yourself. I know this isn't a classified or anything but if figured I'd ask people that knew right then and there. 


cold blood said:


> This was said entirely in jest.   ENTIRELY
> 
> As for the rosea pacing when disturbed, I'd recommend simply not disturbing it.:wink:  Its just normal behavior, especially for a t without a burrow or hide.


 it's pretty bad when he/she paces.. All you have to do is talk and it freaks out... It does have a hide and is starting to make a burrow so hopefully it will be more calm.


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 2, 2015)

RomanBuck said:


> Actually he has more than a decade of experience, doesn't have the same DOB and he lives 45 mins away from me but I mean, believe what you would like  the one thing that is stopping him from buying tarantulas is financial and I figured it would be a good birthday present  so please, keep it to yourself. I know this isn't a classified or anything but if figured I'd ask people that knew right then and there.
> it's pretty bad when he/she paces.. All you have to do is talk and it freaks out... It does have a hide and is starting to make a burrow so hopefully it will be more calm.


Then what makes you think they're going to have money to properly house or care for them, let alone a whole collection of them? It's unfair to the spiders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RomanBuck (Feb 2, 2015)

Spiders aren't hard to properly take care of... It isn't very expensive either just getting the actual animal itself is the biggest expense other than time. I can see where your confusion comes from but  our hobby isn't the hardest or most expensive out there  sorry if I came off a little strong earlier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

